# [Suche] Lotus Board dringend gesucht



## snork (13. Juli 2004)

Hi ... ich suche ein gutes Lotus Board für Fragen rund um den Designer und Designer-Programmierung!

DRINGEND DANKE 

Wer weiss eins ... 

PS: dominoforum.de kenn ich schon ... bitte andere


----------



## Giftzwerg (4. August 2004)

http://notes.crg.net/


----------

